# A Blast



## ICE (Oct 22, 2019)

https://digg.com/video/guy-explodes-backyard


----------



## e hilton (Oct 22, 2019)

I cant get that to play.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 22, 2019)

wow.........


----------



## ICE (Oct 22, 2019)

e hilton said:


> I cant get that to play.


Try copying and paste it in a google window.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 23, 2019)

Like the Star Wars trailer too but "dumb" is dumber.


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 23, 2019)

Whoops! Did I do that?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes, and then some.


----------



## Msradell (Oct 23, 2019)

At least he will be able to re-seed it quickly, the soil is already loosened up!


----------

